# My sweet Kloe's Birth Story



## Kiwiberry

My sweet baby girl Kloe Grace arrived Sunday, June 27th at 1:28 am. She weighed 10 lb 5 oz and 22.5 in long. Her original estimated wait was 8 lb 5 oz. To put it lightly labor and delivery was traumatic for both of us.

Everything started on Saturday when I was getting consistent contractions. I thought maybe it was prodromal labor and that I was wasting my time by going in. It's a good thing I decided to though because by the time I got there around 11:00 a.m. I was already 4 cm dilated. The original nurse who checked me when I was registered said I was only 1 cm dilated but that's because she actually couldn't reach my cervix. After they checked my cervix they checked my blood pressure and it turned out to be really high, which was unusual for me because my blood pressure normally was really really good. After checking about three times and getting the same result, they drew my blood and it came back that I had preeclampsia. My doctor decided to break my water and induce labor to get my little peanut out as quick as possible. After they broke my water I waited a couple hours for the anesthesiologist to come and give me the epidural before receiving pitocin. Around 7pm I reach 7 cm dilated and things started to slow down. When I finally reached 10 cm dilated baby girl started to get stressed, she was face up and not moving down. We had to try a bunch of different positions to get her to turn. On top of that my epidural was wearing off and I was in a lot of pain. After about an hour maybe a little more the doctor reached in and tried to turn her a little bit. Once that was done I had no choice but to push. I didn't expect to be pushing for two and a half hours. It was the most excruciating pain I've ever experienced. I was exhausted and worried that I wouldn't be able to make it through. They did suggest a C-section but because I don't have any help to take care of my babies I had to push through it. I couldn't allow myself to get a C-section unless it was an emergency. I was finally able to get her head through and almost passed out twice from the pain. Just when I thought it would be over and she would be here her shoulder got stuck in my pelvic bone because she was too big to fit & turned face up. The doctor ended up having to break her arm to get her out. When she was finally out she was pale with purple lips and not breathing. I waited for over a minute and a half which felt like eternity to hear my baby cry. She was in shock from the delivery. I was able to kiss her before they took her to make sure she was alright. As for me, other than being traumatized I didn't tear or hemorrhage, thank goodness, especially since my DR basically had her arms up there trying to help me get her out. The only thing we could do for my baby girl's arm is wrap it up with an Ace bandage to stabilize it. She is in pain, the Tylenol seems to help a little so she can sleep though. She is breastfeeding well, which I am very thankful for. It's been a couple days now since her birth and a tough recovery for the both of us but we are both doing well. She is beautiful and healthy. Although the experience was traumatizing, I'm so happy that she's here. I have my postpartum appointment tomorrow to check my blood pressure and I'm going to make sure to tell my doctor how thankful I am for everything that she did for us.

I am still in shock that I made it through, the pain what is excruciating especially since I had to push for so long. I was so exhausted. The nursing staff that were there to help me through it were absolutely amazing. I couldn't have asked for a better medical team.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh kiwi I’m so sorry your birth went that way. I’m so sorry about sweet little ones shoulder and arm. How traumatic. And such a long time to push for baby number 4. That must’ve been awful! Thoughts are with you guys during recovery. Praying it’s speedy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh kiwi I’m so sorry your birth went that way. I’m so sorry about sweet little ones shoulder and arm. How traumatic. And such a long time to push for baby number 4. That must’ve been awful! Thoughts are with you guys during recovery. Praying it’s speedy xx

Thank you so much. I'm really hoping she recovers fast as well. It's really hard watching her suffer.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kiwiberry said:


> Thank you so much. I'm really hoping she recovers fast as well. It's really hard watching her suffer.

Do you think it’s possible you had undiagnosed diabetes at the end of your pregnancy that grew her so big? The shoulder catching is a huge risk factor in diabetes. It’s one of the biggest things they warn us about with GD. Again I’m so sorry, poor wee thing and you too mama!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do you think it’s possible you had undiagnosed diabetes at the end of your pregnancy that grew her so big? The shoulder catching is a huge risk factor in diabetes. It’s one of the biggest things they warn us about with GD. Again I’m so sorry, poor wee thing and you too mama!!

I'm not really sure to be honest, the only thing I know is that I passed the 3-hour test. Can it develop later than 28 to 30 weeks?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm not really sure to be honest, the only thing I know is that I passed the 3-hour test. Can it develop later than 28 to 30 weeks?

It can!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Reiko_ctu said:


> It can!

She was measuring bigger since like 32 weeks, the only thing is they were underestimated how big she was. Probably because it's not very accurate most of the time when they do growth scans. I don't know why she was so big especially so early. They also said they could have been wrong on my date since my first ultrasound was at 12 weeks but honestly it wasn't wrong, I knew when my LMP was. Unless of course I was pregnant before I had my AF and was actually bleeding during pregnancy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Of course you’re probably reeling from all this drama. There is a simple blood test they could do to find out of it was gestational diabetes, and I would ask for it. 

But also you could’ve had a period while being pregnant, that totally happens… but I doubt the 12 week ultrasound would’ve measured off by that much right?

you say you don’t have any help with your kids? How are you coping?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! I'm so sorry it was a traumatic experience for you and baby. That must have been so scary. Praying for a speedy recovery for you both and I hope your baby girl's arm is healed soon so that she's no longer in pain and discomfort, it must be upsetting seeing her in pain :hugs:


----------

